# 5 Star count dont go up



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Currently I have

457 - 5 Stars
24 - 4 Stars
10 - 3 Stars
3 - 2 Stars
6 - 1 Stars

And my current rating is shown to be "4.85" by both the app and the website.

Today I received 2 badges with 5 stars. But my 5 Star count hasn't gone up yet. This has happened for a long time now.

Do you guys still face this issue?

Thanks


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Become_The_Best said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Currently I have
> 
> ...


Only the 500 most recent ratings count. When you receive the most recent rating, your 501st rating (counting backwards) drops out.

If your latest five star rating has replaced another five star rating (the most common scenario), there won't be any difference.

But if, say, your latest five star rating has replaced a three star rating, there will be a difference.


----------



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> But if, say, your latest five star rating has replaced a three star rating, there will be a difference.


But if my latest rating is a 1 star , it will take ages to replace that 1 star with another 5 star?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Become_The_Best said:


> But if my latest rating is a 1 star , it will take ages to replace that 1 star with another 5 star?


Correct. In general, don't worry about ratings too much. With 6 one star ratings, it'll be about 83 trips (on average) before one of them drops off.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

It only takes ONE bad rating of 1 STAR to cause havoc

Check out: Why Uber Driver Rating Drops FAST but Rises Slowly. Explained

This video is lengthy, but seems to explain it - especially if you are the techie-type


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Only the 500 most recent ratings count. When you receive the most recent rating, your 501st rating (counting backwards) drops out.
> 
> If your latest five star rating has replaced another five star rating (the most common scenario), there won't be any difference.
> 
> But if, say, your latest five star rating has replaced a three star rating, there will be a difference.


In the new app they stopped telling us how many 5 stars we have because I think they want to slowly replace drivers?
I have kept a record of my ratings from day one and I think now they have removed the actual number of 5 stars to just the number within the last 500 rated rides they do not apply all the 5 star ratings to our accounts.
I have seen the 1, 2, 3, and 4 rating change but when I expect to see a low rating go it seems a higher one is removed.
By not telling us exactly how many 5 Star ratings we have now, they could only apply 50% of them and we would not know the difference.
Also they should make the reasons for 1-4 stars compulsory so as a driver you know how to fix an issue with a low rating when genuinely given.


----------



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Max Arnold said:


> because I think they want to slowly replace drivers?


Why would they wanna replace the existing drivers? More experienced the drivers are, better income and reputation for them?


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

This has been asked and answered so many times ... forum search is your friend


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Become_The_Best said:


> Why would they wanna replace the existing drivers? More experienced the drivers are, better income and reputation for them?


If that is so, then why is the rating system against drivers?
You only need 30 shite ratings out of the last 500 rated trips (800-900 actual trips) to get deactivated.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Become_The_Best said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Currently I have
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm... judging from your ☆ratings, I have to feel for your parents and wonder how they feel when they get your annual reports from Über, and they shake their heads and think surely this is not our boy, Become_The_Best .

Surely there was a mix up at the hospital and we got Become_The_One☆

.


----------



## Silk Singh (Apr 29, 2018)

Become_The_Best said:


> Why would they wanna replace the existing drivers? More experienced the drivers are, better income and reputation for them?


New drivers accept more jobs, less likely to cancel rides, do not cherry pick rides and even worry about their rating.

Drivers with some rides under their belts accept far less rides, do not worry about cancelling a ride especially when there is a chance to make more money and do not give a sh*t about ratings.


----------

